

College tips: Advice from a professor - jwoodbridge
http://matt.might.net/articles/college-tips

======
jkmcf
Great advice here. If you are studying in the realm of science, I would doubly
stress finding a job with a professor/group ASAP. If there are no paying jobs,
go pro bono.

It’s the best way to learn, and my biggest regret that I waited until after my
junior year, by which point it’s probably too late.

